# Need someone to join me on a BVI charter in Feb or March



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

I’m looking for one or two people to share a bareboat charter in the BVI or any of the nearby areas in February or March. I’ve got the sailing experience, and have single-handed my own boats for years, but the charter companies require at least two people on a boat, so I’m out of luck unless I find a ‘partner’.
While sailing expertise would be nice, I really don’t need anyone with much sailing background; in fact, it would be a great way for a new sailor to gain experience.

•	Charter length = a week or 10 days
•	Boat = monohull only, probably 36-42 feet, depending on whether we need 2 or 3 cabins 
•	Charter company = TBD (I’ve used Sunsail and others)
•	Few restrictions = NO smoking; alcohol comes out after we moor or anchor 
•	Cost = I’d sign up as the captain. We’d split the charter fee. If 2 people join, we each pay one-third and work out how to share the other costs

That’s it! I’m totally open to suggestions. If anyone knows any nice people who might like to do this, let me know.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems like it might not be entirely fair to split a charter three ways with a couple, if they're sharing a cabin.


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2013)

He said he was totally open to suggestions so if you want to suggest another arrangement other than just express your feeling that his arrangement is not fair, you should make a suggestion. A PM is probably the best way to do so.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

A per person fee seems completely fair to me. If anything he should pay less than the others as he's providing his services as the captain. Plus it's his trip to arrange how he wants.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Capn, how about a little personal info on yourself. I may be interested.


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

I appreciate the previous comments. The charter cost split should just make sense. If anyone is really interested, we'll work together to agree on whatever we're all happy with. If we can't do that, we shouldn't be sailing together!!

My personal information:
Born and raised in Michigan; live in Washington, DC; married, and a grandfather; semi-retired; sailing for over 40 years; have owned and sailed many kinds of boats; recently owned a 2007 Tartan 3400 which I sailed for 4 years, mostly single-handed, on Chesapeake Bay; owned a Cape Dory last year; now boat-less (except for a Pro-line dual console I've owned since 1996 -- that doesn't count); chartered out of Tortola more times than I can remember -- 2 or 3 times from Sunsail, also from Island Packet in St Thomas; not mechanically inclined - just love to sail!

I hope that's helpful.


----------



## sd2hi (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been talking with a couple of friends about a similar charter. We've lots of sailing/mechanical experience. Also prefer cat. Let us know what kind of prices you come up with.

aloha Andrew, sd2hi at yahoo


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

Andrew,

If you are an experienced charterer, please excuse my comments below, which might be helpful to a newbie. Prices are based on boat size, type, location, length of charter, extra options, and timing, so we'd have to generally agree on specifics first. 

BTW, I'm a monohull sailor - I don't want to sail on a cat. If that's a deal breaker, then thanks for your interest.

Other than that, yacht size would depend on the number of crew and relationships to determine how many cabins we'd need -- 2, 3, or 4. For example, A seven day charter of a Beneteau 393 with 3 cabins and 2 heads in the BVI might cost about $3,000-$3,500, depending on the charter company and the dates selected. A larger boat would cost more, and location would affect the cost. While Sunsail is a Class A company, it does have discounts for 'reef days' and returning captains. Charter companies have newer and older boats, which also affects price.

If you've chartered before, you know about all the other costs, insurance, clearance fees, provisions, moorings, etc.

I'm open to discuss the sailing location - BVI is lovely, but there's the USVI, and SVI, and the leeward islands.

It might make sense to use a charter broker to put this together. I've used them in the past -- it simplifies many things, avoids some shoals, and does not add any cost for the service. All we'd do is give the broker our parameters and let him come back with all the available options that might meet our needs. He can handle the financial arrangements, too, and provide itinerary guidance, if we go to an new area.

I've written some stuff about my background earlier in this thread. If we have more to talk about, first tell me a bit more about yourself and the others, then let's connect directly via email, then phone.

Thanks for your interest,
David


----------



## Maine_bill (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been chartering in the BVI for over 12years. I do a 44 and 50 foot cats ..we have always had four couples total and ALL fees are split per person.... 
Works easy peezy 
Bill
PS... New rib place on Virgin Gorda.. Hog Heaven... Not to be missed for the food .... Good people that run it ...and the most awesome views in the islands... It's in North Sound high on the hill above Liverick Bay Resort


----------



## Maine_bill (Jan 20, 2014)

Another interesting fact... Our charters are about 10 days ... Over the years the price per person has hardly changed. We drive to Boston, stay overnight, fly to St Thomas and ferry to Soper's Hole west end Tortola. Pick up boat ... Food ,booze etc .....sail for 10 days and return home same as going down 
The cost has ALWAYS been approx. 2000 per person ALL INCLUSIVE while on the boat... Only extras is off the boat.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

You might try and solicit others on traveltalkonline dot com forums as well. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm still looking for one or more charter mate(s) to join me on a nice monohull for a happy week or ten days in the BVI or other islands in Feb or March. 

Share everything fairly. No rigid rules other than smoke-free, and no alcohol while the boat is underway. Anyone frozen enough by the Polar Vortex to take a chance on 85 degrees and 15-22 knots? 

We can work out the details by phone and Internet, then seal the deal upon arrival with a pitcher of painkillers! I'll bring my Jimmy Buffett and Bob Marley CDs.


----------



## DearPrudence (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahoy Capn

My wife and I could be interested depending cost, time, etc.
We are noobs, having sailed Lake Erie for the past 3 years aboard our Catalina 30. We have much to learn and would consider this as you put it, an excellent learning opportunity. We are both in our 50's, non-smokers and strictly adhere to the no drinking while underway policy. Oh yeah, my wife is also a Wolverine! 

Jeff


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeff,

To go any further we really need to talk, or email privately. If you are serious, send me your email and/or phone contact info. I can't send you a PM on this site, so here's an email address that I don't mind displaying here, since it's one I rarely use "buy_down at verizon dot net"

By the way, I'm not just from MI, I spent many years in Ann Arbor at THE University. On the other hand, the finest boat I ever owned was built in Fairport Harbor, OH.

It would be great to make this work for both of us.
Thanks for the reply,
David


----------



## DearPrudence (Apr 8, 2013)

email sent. 

Jeff


----------

